# Laya & her pups



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

My Laya, & her new little ones...


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are some more, maybe I have this whole adding pictures thing down lol


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Thought I would add these on this tread too... now that I kinda know how lol


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow how many pups?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Cute little things.
Was this planned?
Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I think txtori said in another thread that 10 survived. Is this her first litter?


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

They are cute!

I think txtori said her mom had first dibs on that brown female you guys are all eye balling! LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aww how sweet they all look. 
Are the light ones going be be white/cream ? *wonders if she can get hubby to drive to Texas* Hummmm LoL.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

There was a standard poodle in Vancouver last year that had 18 pups.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

18 pups wow!! 
What precious babies!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I wouldn't want to have to find homes for 18 puppies... That would suck and can you imagine the vet bills for their first exams and first shots and stuff?


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

I know!! Just the vet bills alone would kill me and than to have to find 18 GREAT home's. I don't want to think about it.:shot:


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Yesterday, I was reading this on my cell phone & just laughing at you guys lol... I couln not reply, so that was even better. Anyway, yes it was a planned litter, this is Laya's second litter, but my first, she had one before I got her. My mom is now not sure about the brown little girl. We are having a hard time because we want all of them, plus her spoo just bred as well! IF she has 10 I may cry!!!! :doh: lol anyway, I may have found good homes for 2, but nothing is set in stone. Just have to pray that I get them to good homes that will love them as much as we love their momma. Oh, & 18 pups!!! WOW that is nuts!!!! :shocked:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

How did the tail docking go?


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

I am really nervous about that... I think that he may have gone too short with them... Let's hope forthe best. Next time, I will stick to my guns about how long I want them....


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

txtori said:


> Yesterday, I was reading this on my cell phone & just laughing at you guys lol... I couln not reply, so that was even better. Anyway, yes it was a planned litter, this is Laya's second litter, but my first, she had one before I got her. My mom is now not sure about the brown little girl. We are having a hard time because we want all of them, plus her spoo just bred as well! IF she has 10 I may cry!!!! :doh: lol anyway, I may have found good homes for 2, but nothing is set in stone. Just have to pray that I get them to good homes that will love them as much as we love their momma. Oh, & 18 pups!!! WOW that is nuts!!!! :shocked:


Wow...it would be hard to find homes for 18 pups at once! Is your mother's dog at her house? I am just imagining 10 eight week old Laya pups and then your moms puppies too...wow, that would be A LOT of work! 

I know if my step-mothers dog ever got pregnant, my parents would probably think it would be my daughterly duty to at least help the mother whelp them...and probably more! If your mother is helping you with the Laya litter (I KNOW hubby is) then mad props to her!

The puppies are really cute, I can't wait to see new pics of them when they start creeping around everywhere! 

Do you think you will ship? I am sure others are MAKING themselves NOT ask you...I can't have anymore (REALLY full here) so I can ask! LOL


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, it is alot of work. Every time they statrt to cry, I go see if Laya is okay. She is such a good momma, I have to drag her outside to go potty b/c she won't leave the pups. That reminds me...is it normal for a housebroken bitch to potty inside after whelping? She is doing that. Mainly with George (my brother) he will take her out, then she'll come in & poop on my carpet! But, if I had 10 kids hanging on me ever minute, I may poop on the carpet too! lol
Anyway, I don't mind shipping as long as it's a good home. (Sorry folks) lol


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

My husband laughs because when ALL of them are quiet, I have to touch each of them to be sure they are alive...Laya just looks at me like- please, leave them alone, I need to sleep


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

txtori said:


> My husband laughs because when ALL of them are quiet, I have to touch each of them to be sure they are alive...Laya just looks at me like- please, leave them alone, I need to sleep


Do you not have kids?? I did this constantly when my babies were newborns!! How funny:tongue:


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

I only have one. My doctors say that I should not have been able to have him, & I will probably never get to have more. But yes, when Ethan was a baby, I was a mess. I kinda feel like thses little ones are my babies too.


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

*week one pics!!!*

Here are the babies at 7 days old. The oldest kid is George who saw sleeping with the pups!!! I made him put the pups back the other kid is Ethan he was so happy he got to hold a puppy!!! I have one cream male who out wieghs any of them by about a pound! He is HUGE!!! Well he goes!!!
My cartoon version


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

look how big he is!!! He is next to the next largest pup in the litter


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

I only know how to paste 4 at a time


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Well thats that...I still have the brown pup but I think Geprge took them off my photobucket....lol I will have to get them when I get home. Also they are 11 days old, I expect them to open thier eyes


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww they are getting SO big! Is hubby buying dog food by the ton, yet? LOL

Now where are the new pictures of the little brown one? You know I think she is CUTE! Not that they aren't all cute...but she is such a doll!


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

My last post sounds funny, tones were going off for an ambulance call so I had to hurry. lol anyway what I ment was that they are 11 days old today, & I didn't look at them this AM to see. As of last night they were not open. Aren't they supposed to open at 10 days? Should I be worried? lol I feel like a mom I am telling you!!! aaahhhhh this is so streeful!!!! How do people do this for a living???? I will just stay on my ambulance & take of people who try to die, that is less stressful for me...lmao
Hey IPP- you didn't even tell me how cute my human is.... just the pups...just the brown one lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

txtori said:


> My last post sounds funny, tones were going off for an ambulance call so I had to hurry. lol anyway what I ment was that they are 11 days old today, & I didn't look at them this AM to see. As of last night they were not open. Aren't they supposed to open at 10 days? Should I be worried? lol I feel like a mom I am telling you!!! aaahhhhh this is so streeful!!!! How do people do this for a living???? I will just stay on my ambulance & take of people who try to die, that is less stressful for me...lmao
> Hey IPP- you didn't even tell me how cute my human is.... just the pups...just the brown one lol


The human is very cute in my opinion, the puppies are ADORABLE!!! Gosh, look at their little noses turning black... AWWWWWW! I am ticked off at hubby right now (who would think that a carpet cleaner could cause a fight), but when he is forgiven I will show him the photos. He's been asking how big they are now. He's never seen baby spoos. I wanna see more of the little chocolate girl too!! 

As for the eyes opening don't be worried about it. They can open anytime between 10-14 days, I've even had puppies go to 16 days before they started to open. They won't open totaly in one day either. So long as there isn't any type of discharge from the eye before it is open you are fine


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

lol thanks! carpet cleaner? I am telling you, I think you are my long lost sister, we have so much in common. Chris & I hardly ever fight, but when we do it usually goes back to miscommunication or something really stupid!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Yup, 100% of the problem was miscommunication on what was really said and what was really ment by a certain statement and WHY we were REALLy cleaning the carpet. I still don't know why there was even any issue over why we were cleaning the carpet, but there ya go. I said it was because we are getting ready to host a big party at our home annnndddd Mr. Wonder, who sadly seems to have lost his perspective home and is still here in ours has been having a little trouble with the concept of potty OUTSIDE or in your Litter Box!! Soo, that revelation started a whole new arguement on why we were having trouble with housebreaking. Hubbs says, " You the big shot dog trainer, WHY can't YOU housebreak this puppy?!!?", I replied with an extremely colorful statement pointing out that the accidents were happening while the big shot dog trainer wasn't home and the dumb @$$ husband had the puppy out of his puppy pen without taking him outside first and without watching him. *Sigh* I guess I am going to just start taking him to work with me and Jazz for the next couple of weeks to prevent any future agruements and show hubby that I CAN potty train a puppy since now he's back peddling on his decision to make no arguement over getting a spoo pup for Jazz instead of continuing to wait for an adult who will fit in with our family, which we aren't likely to find in the next couple of years. 
Anyway there I go rambling on about things that don't matter LoL, Hubby is out making amends by bringing home dinner and I would bet my life flowers, he's on the way to well trained  

He says the puppies are cute and he agree's with your statement about how taking care of people who are "trying to dye" as you put it is less stressful than having a litter of puppies  He learned that back in October.


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

lol, my hubby & I bicker at eachother because Laya is not a 'i only wanna be inside' dog like Hauns. Huans will NOT go poop unless there is dirt on all four paws or grass (not that he really knows what that is) anyway he will not go at all, I have had him hold it for 24 hrs. His farts stunk though. Laya...if we don't take her out the instend she has to potty, she is fine with going on the floor....aahhh She was doing pretty good, but now with the pups, oh no she does not care. It sucks!


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

They are gorgeous im broody now lol!!!!!


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

txtori said:


> My last post sounds funny, tones were going off for an ambulance call so I had to hurry. lol anyway what I ment was that they are 11 days old today, & I didn't look at them this AM to see. As of last night they were not open. Aren't they supposed to open at 10 days? Should I be worried? lol I feel like a mom I am telling you!!! aaahhhhh this is so streeful!!!! How do people do this for a living???? I will just stay on my ambulance & take of people who try to die, that is less stressful for me...lmao
> Hey IPP- you didn't even tell me how cute my human is.... just the pups...just the brown one lol


Of course your baby is a handsome little man...sorry!:rainbow:

As you can see everyone wanted to see pictures of all the puppies, BUT PARTICULARLY THE brown one, and I was just making sure we all got to see her...and the others too of course!:bootyshake:


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

txtori said:


> lol, my hubby & I bicker at eachother because Laya is not a 'i only wanna be inside' dog like Hauns. Huans will NOT go poop unless there is dirt on all four paws or grass (not that he really knows what that is) anyway he will not go at all, I have had him hold it for 24 hrs. His farts stunk though. Laya...if we don't take her out the instend she has to potty, she is fine with going on the floor....aahhh She was doing pretty good, but now with the pups, oh no she does not care. It sucks!


Just tell him its not Laya's fualt....having 10 kids in less than 2 hours tends to mess up your internal plumbing a bit and her muscles are all streched out. Over the next couple of weeks everything will go back into place and she will hold it longer. 

If you have other dogs (and especially coyotes) OUTSIDE she is probably wanting to poop INSIDE because she doesn't want them smelling her poo...male dogs can tell TONS of stuff from sniffing her pee or poop. One sniff and those coyotes will now there is easy prey around...and even if the coyotes DON'T come in your yard, she doesn't know that. I would strongly recommend getting some potty pads to use FOR LAYA...see if placing one pad near the door of the room will help. As soon as she either pees or poops on it, throw it out or she will shred it to try to "bury" the smell.

All in all she sounds like she is just going through typical new mommy stuff...wouldn't worry too much. 

Wonder- Your hubby sounds like mine...pick a fight, then realize no matter who is wrong or right...he will be the one apologizing! 

They just hate it when they KNOW you are right! :bootyshake:


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah hubbys keep life intresting! I never thought about the coyotes. That makess great since now!!! Thanks! It is funny how someone can piont out the obvious & we would have never of thought about that!!!!


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are some of (nearly) everyone's fave pup! 

















this is my least fave of her, but I will show it anyway, she looks uncomfy


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

the puppies are soooo stinkin cute!! congrats!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG, how cute!!

Yup I would say that puppy seems to steal everyone's heart. Hubby was looking at this this morning and said, "Leia.... I guess I want a puppy after all..... " (he's been back and forth on the idea since he wasn't sure about potty training and puppy training in general)


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Everyone knows this is my first litter, so I have a few ?'s to be sure I am right...

First, How long does before I can give them a bath? How long before I can give Laya a bath? a groom, (she REALL NEEDS ONE)? Is it normal for her to have discharge? Is it normal for her to be so pertective? She has gotten to where she growls at everyone (dogs included) that nears her 'special' area. That is NOT in her normal personality. She has NOT bitten anyone or any thing like that, she just tells them to get the H*** away. 

Does this sound bad?
My AKC standard female poodle just welped! We are so excited! I do not show (yet) as I am new to this breed, but I know her parents showed as well as his but I do not know to what extent. Health garuntee for one year. All puppies are subject to new owner interview, & are not promised to you until I have approved your home, have a questionaire filled out, deposit is made & contract is signed. You are welcome to come to my home to see the puppies. Puppies will have all up to date shots & wormings, as well as have temperment testing, begin crate taining & house breaking. I am also going to try to get them some traing on the grooming table. Puppies are based on limited registration, but exeptions can be made prior. Please let me know what your intentions are with the puppie. Puppies are raised in our home with our children. I will include a scrapbook for you of your puppies changes in his/her first 8 weeks of life. 

Please e-mail me for more information

[email protected]

How long until they open thier eyes? can a puppy be too big?

I know that is alot of ?'s, & I think I know most of the answers, but I have to be sure. these pups stress me out! lol :bootyshake:


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

OK, everyone knows this is my first litter, so i have a few ?'s to be sure I have this right...

First-when can I give them a bath? When can I give Laya a bath? Is it normal for her to have discharge? When do they start to eat food? How long does it take for them to open thier eyes?

Does this sound too crude? 
My AKC standard female poodle just whelped! We are so excited! I do not show (yet) as I am new to this breed, but I know her parents showed as well as his but I do not know to what extent. Health guarantee for one year. All puppies are subject to new owner interview, & are not promised to you until I have approved your home, have a questionnaire filled out, deposit is made & contract is signed. You are welcome to come to my home to see the puppies. Puppies will have all up to date shots & worming, as well as have temperament testing, begin crate training & house breaking. I am also going to try to get them some training on the grooming table. Puppies are based on limited registration, but exceptions can be made prior. Please let me know what your intentions are with the puppy. Puppies are raised in our home with our children. I will include a scrapbook for you of your puppies changes in his/her first 8 weeks of life. 

Please e-mail me for more information

[email protected]

I know it is alot of ?'s, but I need to be sure.


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

:bootyshake:HEY, i AM A SENIOR MEMBER NOW!!!!!!!:whoo: I am excited! Still don't know how to post pics right, but hey, I moved up! :whoo: lol That just means I talk too much!


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

Look at this e-mail that I just got! How strange!

Hello Seller, Im terry from california,I am intrested in your( AKC cream Standard Poodle male )which you placed online for sale,I will like to know its present condition and i will also like to know if you have more pics of it.do you accept a certified money order for payment?pls get back to me so we can conclude on shipping and payment,thanks and God Bless.J.Smith
Sales/MGT

Present condition? well, perfect? alive? cream? small? WHAT!?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

It sounds like someone whose mother languge is not English...like myself.


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

I think it sounds like a puppy mill or a spammer. I send back an e-mail to him asking him to tell me abot himself & why he wants a spoo, & a few other things, we'll see what he says.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats usually someone that is performing fruad or a puppymill broker etc. Ive heard that name before and I can't remember what exactly was mentioned about it. Its *not* legit.

About the info you wrote about selling the puppies....I think that sounds good. One think I would like to know more about (if I was a potential home) is what pedigree is behing the parents. Also if you know anymore about what the puppies ancestors have acomplished etc. Its just cool to know even if the puppies are only pets. I don't think you need to write all that in the paragragh mentioned above but just to have the info available when someone ask more questions. I really like the scrap book idea too. 

As for the when to wean the puppies I believe the pups get introduced to a soft form of puppy food at about 4 weeks. They still nurse off mom for awhile longer though. Momma's milk is soo good for them and important for good development. I know breeder's that allow the puppies to nurse even up to 7/8 weeks once a day even though they are eating puppy kibble. Im sure you know this too but I just wanted to mention that they shouldn't leave momma until 8 weeks. No sooner then that though. 

Anyhow, I hope I was some help but I know other's will touch on your questions as well.


----------



## txtori (Jan 29, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Thats usually someone that is performing fruad or a puppymill broker etc. Ive heard that name before and I can't remember what exactly was mentioned about it. Its *not* legit.
> 
> About the info you wrote about selling the puppies....I think that sounds good. One think I would like to know more about (if I was a potential home) is what pedigree is behing the parents. Also if you know anymore about what the puppies ancestors have acomplished etc. Its just cool to know even if the puppies are only pets. I don't think you need to write all that in the paragragh mentioned above but just to have the info available when someone ask more questions. I really like the scrap book idea too.
> 
> ...


When I think of poor little Ginger leaving her mother at barely 6 weeks I could cry - it seemed that breeder couldnt wait to get rid of the pups! I didn't know anything about buying a dog then - she had them in the barn and only brought two pups for me to see - I had to ask to see the mother and he had to go to the barn to get her - I never saw the dad - I don't think he was there - Ginger was scared and I think her fear issues came from that experience. she's my baby of course and I think that is why i think of her that way more than Teddy - even though I love him too, she just adopted me as her mom when I brought her home - poooo little girl!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

omg I wish my pocketbook would allow me to buy a couple they are so darling!! I can't wait to see pics of them with eyes open and moving about hehe. There is nothing sweeter than puppies is there..you are blessed for sure.


----------

